# Escambia/Blackwater Duck Hunting



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

First time duck hunting in Florida, I have experience duck hunting. Was wondering if Blackwater or Escambia river is better for hunting ducks? I've been told the wood ducks are more populated in Blackwater. Anything could help thanks.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

"Crickets" :001_huh:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Try the retention pond at I-10 and I-110...


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

Great idea, you're a genius.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i seem to scare up a few ducks any time i run up escambia. what they are, i have no idea. i can't shoot a hand-tossed milk jug out of the air so I don't bother.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> i seem to scare up a few ducks any time i run up escambia. what they are, i have no idea. i can't shoot a hand-tossed milk jug out of the air so I don't bother.


Same here. Seems I've heard Blackwater bay south of the interstate bridge around the mouth of yellow river is a good area

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Plenty wood ducks on escambia river,need a boat,hunt mouth of yellow or upper bays or ICW for multpul kind of duck.I like woodies and teal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Captain_Saylor said:


> Great idea, you're a genius.


I mean, I'm not asking where to find ducks on the internet, so maybe...

I'll clue you in. Go to the "worst boat ramp in Northwest Florida", the place that hates the kayakers. Make 2 lefts and 3 rights. You'll know you're there when you see half a dozen boats with Duck Commander stickers. Set up no more than 50' away from one of them and blast away!!

PS. The woodies are thick this year!


----------

